# In Search of a Plumb Cut



## Robb

Good pics, and a great review…you're on a slippery slope now with the acquisition of a Festool, now though. At least that's what I hear .


----------



## kosta

damn I know festool makes great tools but its kind of hard to pay that much money for a jig saw for me dewalt and delta and jet and companies like that are top of the line for me


----------



## a1Jim

I don't mean to put a damper on your festool but for almost the same amount of money you could of purchased a band saw. I have used many jigsaws and I have not found one while cutting thick stock that the blade will not bend and cut at an angle sometimes. that's why you use a table or band saw for many cutting operations. We all have choices re tools so that does not make yours wrong and mine right only different approaches.
http://grizzly.amazonwebstore.com/Grizzly-G0555-The-Ultimate-1434-Bandsaw/M/B0000DD0AC.htm


----------



## miles125

I'm not sure what kind of bosch sells for under 100 dollars (new hobby model?). I've had mine about 15 years and its equivalent sells now for about 150-170? Neither of the task you described would be the least bit of trouble for it.


----------



## GABHAGER

I have a bosch jig saw that I bought in 1989, and although I have had to replace the chord a few times, it still runs like a champ. At the time, I believe I spent 179.00 on it, which might as well been 1790. The saw has a built in blower to remove dust, and it can be set to cut straight up and down, or so the blade can also make a somewhat of a circular motion. It does a fine job, but all jigsaws have their limitations. If I need a good clean cut, I head to my band saw. If you have to use the jigsaw instead of a band saw, cut slowly and don't force it. You might consider chucking up a sanding drum to clean up your cuts. Congrats on the new tool.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. You did a excellent job on reviewing the jigsaw.


----------



## Eye4one

I just picked up the Festool Carvex, the replacement for the Trion series. I saved up the dollars in advance. My empathy or shall I say, sympathy goes out to those who feel they cannot afford Festool. I too am married. I am 60 years old, so I know that the lure of a low price is not a means of saving money. Wisdom taught me that Time is Money. Every Festool product that I own saves me time, and produces the best possible results.

I discovered Festool products in 2005, and today I won't hesitate to buy anything they sell. I own five other machines, so naysayers, just call me fanboy. That won't steal my joy. My time is more valuable than some others, so I get that. I know what others mean by "a slippery slope". The joy of using any Festool product cannot be understood without hands on experience. The Germans have simply made an excellent product, and their customers do the selling for them. I hate the high price, but life is a one time event. Anyone interested my old Craftsman Jigsaw that cost me $59 in 1974. In the months ahead, I might need to get rid of my Delta 14 inch bandsaw, awh, just kidding.

Happy Holidays


----------



## NoThanks

Technique is mostly the reason people have bad experiences cutting plumb. You can't put side pressure on the saw to the left or right to get back onto your line, you have to steer it from the back. This is the biggest mistake people make when cutting with a jigsaw. When you put side pressure on the blade to get back on line it tilts the blade resulting in a out of plumb cut. A *good blade*, *proper speed* and *proper technique* will give good results. I have the Bosch and experience straight (plumb) cuts all the time.


----------



## Eye4one

I second the motion… Technique or skill is required to cut a plumb line, regardless of the tool. In fact, craftsmanship exceeds tool choice in every way, as poor workmanship cannot be overcome by the best of tools.

However, I assume that an excellent craftsman will enjoy working with excellent tools, rather than overcoming the shortcomings of a poorly made tool. Also, a beginner or a person with average skills cannot know the difference.


----------

